# Best Headlamp On The Market



## sampson2269 (May 11, 2011)

I am looking for a new headlamp, My question is what should I buy? I want the best, I have owned the fenix hp10 since it was released and was very happy with it but the plasic plate that the light mounts to snapped and you can't just replace that peice, soo i had to send it in to fenix to get repaired. Anyways i would just like to see what everyone here believes to be the best headlamp out today.

Here is a pic of what im talking about on my fenix


----------



## robostudent5000 (May 11, 2011)

the best? Lupine Betty X Pro, 795 Euros. or Scurion 1500, about 1000 Swiss Francs for the outdoor kit.

you really should narrow down your question by the price range, brightness, beam type, and use that you're looking for.

Edit: you might want to look over this list and narrow down your requirements.


----------



## sampson2269 (May 11, 2011)

Guess my price range would be around 200.00 US, I will be using the light for fishing and at work.


----------



## fixitman (May 11, 2011)

things like beam pattern and battery type would also help.
My personal favorite is the Zebralight H51FW. wide, floody beam, with a wide hot spot. a great general purpose light. 1 AA battery, so its light weight. If I could only have 1 headlight, this would be it.


----------



## sampson2269 (May 11, 2011)

What about this one? The more lumens the better it looks like this one produces the most out of all the headlamps on zebralights site. I also found this one on ebay that says it does 220lm which is better?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Zebralight-H31-...851?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item335e2fd7db

http://www.zebralight.com/H31F-Floody-Headlamp-CR123_p_51.html


----------



## sampson2269 (May 11, 2011)

Never mind one is a flood other is a spill+spot


----------



## vtunderground (May 11, 2011)

sampson2269 said:


> The more lumens the better...



Have you looked at the Spark ST6-500? It has 500 lumens on max, and it's within your price range.


I don't consider the Spark the best on the market... but if I had the money to spend, I'd buy one.


----------



## f22shift (May 11, 2011)

probably something with a rubber mount 
zebralight or spark


----------



## Bolster (May 11, 2011)

*There is no "best."* (And certainly not for $200.) There are only better and worse matches for your needs. 

Do your homework. Sure, there are more- and less-popular lights. But nobody knows what's "best" for you until you sift through the options yourself, or at least come up with the parameters that are important to you. You can get a head start by looking at the two threads linked in my sig line below.

And no, "the more lumens the better" just isn't true. Many informed enthusiasts will give up lumens, for tint or high-CRI.


----------



## sampson2269 (May 12, 2011)

Awesome thanks for all the replies guys. Ordered a couple zebralights to see which i liked better flood or spill+spot. Now im gonna go check out that spark maybe ill buy them all and sell the ones i dont like.


----------



## sampson2269 (May 12, 2011)

So this is what i ordered today, Gonna try them all out when im night fishing and while im at work and see which one i like best.

(Zebralight - H31F)
(Zebralight - H31)
(Spark - ST6 - 460NW)


----------



## robostudent5000 (May 12, 2011)

sampson2269 said:


> So this is what i ordered today, Gonna try them all out when im night fishing and while im at work and see which one i like best.
> 
> (Zebralight - H31F)
> (Zebralight - H31)
> (Spark - ST6 - 460NW)


 
ordered them all... nice!


----------



## ryguy24000 (May 14, 2011)

I will go out on a limb here and say that you will end up with at least two of those lights!?


----------



## sampson2269 (May 14, 2011)

Ya your probably right there


----------



## jezdec (Aug 29, 2012)

it looks like the LUPINE lights are really good, but the price is excessive.....and we must know that
ANY, and I mean ANY light can die when you most need it.
I have FENIX HP11 and I`m very heappy with it....most important is that you always have
a backup light!
But perhaps things are different if you are caveing. In these conditions are the best lights barely good enough,
and I`m not talking about lumen delivery.


----------



## B0wz3r (Aug 29, 2012)

Bolster said:


> *There is no "best."* (And certainly not for $200.) There are only better and worse matches for your needs.
> 
> Do your homework. Sure, there are more- and less-popular lights. But nobody knows what's "best" for you until you sift through the options yourself, or at least come up with the parameters that are important to you. You can get a head start by looking at the two threads linked in my sig line below.
> 
> And no, "the more lumens the better" just isn't true. Many informed enthusiasts will give up lumens, for tint or high-CRI.


What he said!

B is right... we're pretty much of one mind on these kinds of things. In general, I'd recommend the Zebralight H51Fw. I have one, and if I had to pick only one headlamp to have, that'd be the one.


----------



## karlthev (Aug 29, 2012)

I've got a Scurion---an amazing headlamp by anyone's standards--as well as a Kavelight P60--- another high-performance headlamp with virtually infinite lighting variations through the changing of P60 modules. Take a look at it as a possibility. I'm sorry that $200 won't get you "the best" however...at least not in terms of absolute performance from an absolute lumends output. By the way, I have experience with Lupine in the handlamp by the name of the Wilma, a four emitter configuration and knowledge of another model called the Betty with seven emitters and even greater performance. These two Lupines (and others as I am aware) have headlamp configurations. They are as expensive as they are beautifully made. These three (Scurion, Kavelight P60 and Lupine) represent some (but quite possibly not ALL) of the best headlamps available today. There may be others....


Karl


----------



## fxc3700 (Aug 29, 2012)

I really like my zebralight h600 but I haven't used too many different lights yet, just the magicshine, h600, and a 6 year old petzel myo.


----------



## grap (Sep 6, 2012)

i think the headlamp should be pretty well operation in hard environment (caves) and nice construction of rotating head. Two lighting modes for wide angle and as a dimming projector.i have a cree xp-r5 280lm 5-mode white light LED headlamp.


----------



## bill1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Dunno about the best, but I love simplicity and compact design of my Spark SD6-500CW...
Small enough to leave in the glove-box and bright enough for most purposes!


----------

